
YubiHSM – hardware security module HSM for your server - robin_reala
https://www.yubico.com/products/yubihsm/
======
cordite
The pricing for this appears to be $650.

~~~
algaeontoast
$650 is dirt cheap compared to most HSM pci-e cards or standalone devices.
Those can easily start at $20-45k.

Mr. Robot actually has some great examples of standalone networked HSM’s!

------
mister_hn
But how many keys can it store? And how does it handle them in case of
tampering? Will it erase them, like other HSM do?

------
ThePowerOfFuet
Why is blatant advertising like this making it onto HN in the guise of
newsworthiness?

------
algaeontoast
Is this a new release? Curious if BitWarden supports devices like this.

